# Calorie counting apps



## theCaptn' (Mar 20, 2014)

I use a spreadsheet to calc cals P4, C4, F9 cals per gram.

I noticed my calorie king app way over-estimates calories by say 25%, or am I missing something?


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 20, 2014)

your numbers are correct, I use fitness pal and it seems fine but I have never checked their numbers to see if they are correct


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 20, 2014)

So I need a new app otherwise my cut is gonna stall pretty quick


----------



## Z82 (Mar 20, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> So I need a new app otherwise my cut is gonna stall pretty quick



My fitness pal


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 20, 2014)

i use fitness pal as well, seems to work pretty well


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 20, 2014)

Isn't it usually p5 c5 f9?

Myfitnesspal is what I use.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 20, 2014)

And I thought you gave up counting cals?


----------



## SuperLift (Mar 20, 2014)

My fitness pal for the win!!


----------



## FitnessSage (Mar 21, 2014)

You can use my fitness pal or super tracker, it's us government official


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 21, 2014)

My net diary

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## gearedbeard (Mar 21, 2014)

Z82 said:


> My fitness pal


MFP is pretty great. They have just about everything in there. The recipe tool is really easy to use as well


----------



## Riles (Mar 21, 2014)

my fitness pal has done well for me also


----------



## oufinny (Mar 21, 2014)

_LG_ said:


> Isn't it usually p5 c5 f9?
> 
> Myfitnesspal is what I use.



Protein 4, Carbs 4, Fat 9, Alcohol 7 (if you are curious).


----------



## Acheron (Mar 24, 2014)

I use My Fitness Pal also, but I always check the values in the database against nutrition labels and manually add a new entry if the information is significantly off in calories or macros.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 24, 2014)

dave 236 said:


> My net diary
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


I use this too.


----------



## asilf1127 (Mar 27, 2014)

My husband and I both use MyFitnessPal, great app


----------



## Harjot Mundi (Apr 15, 2014)

fitday used to be my favourite


----------

